# Sticky  [Odin/CWM] Modems (10/29/2011 Added Kj6 Modem)



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

I wound up making all the modems currently available into Odin flashable files. I've tested all these files out on my own phone using Odin, they all worked fine.

*UPDATES*
10/29/2011
Added KJ6 modem

*NOTES*
1) These files will *NOT* erase any of your data. You can flash these and continue using your ROM as normal.
2) You can flash these modems from any ROM (*froyo* or *gingerbread*). All you need to do is be able to get into download mode or CWM!
3) The all_modems_odin/cwm.7z files will always contain all the modems for your convenience.

*ODIN INSTRUCTIONS*
Learn how to flash files with Odin using this guide: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1001759
All files go into the *PHONE* section of Odin. Your Odin screen should look like this:


*CWM INSTRUCTIONS*
Put your downloaded .zip file on your SD card, and flash using CWM recovery!

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*
Odin Modems on SourceForge
CWM Modems on SourceForge

*CREDITS*
Some modems taken from chadster's thread

*CHANGELOG*


> 10/29/2011
> Added KJ6 modem
> 
> 10/26/2011
> ...


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright, I added the KI1 modem for cwm and odin. Also updated the all_modems files.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Updated with KI3 modem.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to sgs4g genreal section and stickied.  
reason: not a rom/kernel or theme.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

WHAT? Did you get pancake syrup on this thread? =/. Well at least it'll stay up on the wall now. Haha, thanks man.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

that's exactly what I did. anytime. ;-)


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

UPDATES
10/14/2011
Added KJ1, KJ2 and KJ3 modems
Added a script on sourceforge that will streamline my modem packaging time since it will all be automated after I upload a new modem file.
Linked directly to the sourceforge download page so you can pick your own modems. Latest modems will always be on the top of the list.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

10/26/2011
Added KJ5 modem


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

10/29/2011
Added KJ6 modem


----------

